# Night clubs for the middle-aged clubber



## droopy (Dec 6, 2010)

Probably a stupid question, but can anyone recommend a night club in Dubai where the middle-aged clubber wouldn't feel completely out of place?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What age is middle-aged because I've seen people of all ages in nightclubs.


----------



## droopy (Dec 6, 2010)

Let's say around 50. From what I've seen so far it's mostly dominated by people in their 20s and 30s. I just wondered if there was anywhere with a broader demographic.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

heard boudoir in the Dubai Marine resort in Jumeira is catered towards a more relaxed guestlist, but somebody who visited should be able to chime in.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you're in your 50s, I would suggest you visit a bar to unwind rather than a night club. As you mentioned, night clubs are filled with predominantly 20 and 30 year olds and mingling with them might make you look a little creepy.....unless you look really young for your age, then go on ahead


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

droopy said:


> Let's say around 50.


I guess that explains the user name


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gavtek said:


> I guess that explains the user name


:tape: I hope droopy has a sense of humour !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> If you're in your 50s, I would suggest you visit a bar to unwind rather than a night club. As you mentioned, night clubs are filled with predominantly 20 and 30 year olds and mingling with them might make you look a little creepy.....unless you look really young for your age, then go on ahead


well, i think thats the reason why he was asking if there were any clubs for middle aged people, thats the whole point of the thread and you are suggesting that he just give up on that and go find a bar.

kinda like telling somebody who is looking for a starbucks, to go to a McDonalds and be content with that.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

By definition clubs are for younger people to meet other young people. I don't think you will find many places playing Hall and Oats and ELO.........


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ash_ak said:


> well, i think thats the reason why he was asking if there were any clubs for middle aged people, thats the whole point of the thread and you are suggesting that he just give up on that and go find a bar.
> 
> kinda like telling somebody who is looking for a starbucks, to go to a McDonalds and be content with that.


If you have better advice, please go on ahead.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> If you have better advice, please go on ahead.


advice was given, please read before posting, look at my earlier reply!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Geez, can we get back to topic please and focus on Droopy rather than arguing? You "assumed" that Boudoir is the place for him but have never been there yourself, not much of advice there, is it?

Again...:focus:


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Marina Yatch Club??? Sounds like where older dudes would hang out... Talking about Yatchs, smokin cigars etc.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sounds like a funeral!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Anytime I've been to the Marina Yacht Club, it's seemed like a slightly posher Bar Nasty. As for middle aged nightclubs, see a lot of gents in their autumn years going into Rattlers.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jam Base at Madinat, which isn't a club exactly but it has a bar, a live band and music when the band isn't on plus you can have dinner there and it is open till three, has a real mixed age group and last time we were there the band was excellent! The other place (and I truly hate to say this because you will all probably hold your hands up in the air in horror!) is Rock Bottom, which always has a mixed age group from the youngest of the young to the oldest of the old. But - depending on gender and what the OP is looking for - Rattlesnake could well be a good bet haha!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

We went into Rattlesnake on what was more or less a dare.

Very odd place indeed. The men ranged all ages and nationalities and most of them kept to themselves, drinking and watching the women from a distance.

The women were clearly prostitutes. None of them looked happy.

Anyway, while Barasti is a bar it does have a club atmosphere late in the evening (er...early morning?). All ages.


----------



## droopy (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Very entertaining and enough to be getting on with. And yes, I have a sense of humour.


----------

